
The case for not being born - solonagathon
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/persons-of-interest/the-case-for-not-being-born
======
solonagathon
Life is bad but death is not preferable. No course of action is offered - not
procreating may be morally preferable within this system of belief but in the
main it will change nothing - humanity will not change its course.

The philosopher wishes to remain reclusive so as not to taint the force of his
argument by allowing cheap psychologizing of his character. But this
reclusiveness is itself telling - his philosophy is yet another attempt to
fetishize the act of doing philosophy by elevating it above the fray of human
action- a superior form of life unrestrained by corporeal needs. Here taken to
its logical limit.

------
guywaffle
Unless the philosopher puts his money where his mouth is I call bullshit.

